# What BBQ Book to buy?



## ddog27 (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a $20 gift card from Barnes and Noble for my birthday. Any suggestions what book I should buy? Are there any new ones that are worth buying?


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 27, 2006)

Peace, Love and BBQ by Mike Mills         9/10


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan's, "The BBQ Behind the Legend".


----------



## Finney (Mar 27, 2006)

If you want a BBQ book, Smoke and Spice.
If you want a Grill book, How to Grill.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan's, "The BBQ Behind the Legend".


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 29, 2006)

I think Smoke and Spice is a great place to start.  Paul Kirk's book is also a good choice.  His sauce book is a must.  Peace Love and BBQ is a good read, but I found it lacking in substantive cooking processes.  

Have fun!

Jack


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

Hers one that might apply to a few :


----------



## los (Mar 29, 2006)

Paul Kirk's "Championship Barbeque" is a real good one to have


----------



## Griff (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep, Smoke and Spice is also my choice.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob-BQN said:
			
		

> I have a real tough time deciding on ONE. :grin:
> 
> http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/5797/img32054xe.jpg


You need some bigger book ends. :!:


----------



## cleglue (Mar 30, 2006)

BOB-BQN,

I thought 6 was plenty.  After reading the post the other night about Smoke and Spice I ordered it for $12.00 total including shipping from a vendor on Amazon.com.  It arrived today 3/30/2006. This is number 7.  I have bought all my BBQ books from Amazon vendors.  All were in the used section but all are in immaculate condition.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/155832 ... oding=UTF8


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 1, 2006)

Seems like we all buy the same books. Very disappointing to pick up a book on BBQ and find it's Booby Flay type grilling.  Just bugs me...and so does he.


----------

